# Proteus Reptile Rescue



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

anyone know their website
or anyone on here linked with proteus?
x


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers

: victory:
I've been there as its just down the road if that helps :lol2:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

where is it handsworth was planning on going saturday was gonna get my bosc from there but not sure if the will have any


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

it's in handsworth
and thanks coo_kie 
x


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

It's moved now from handsworth. the one I visited wasn't there anyway and they had recently moved..might of moved again :lol2:

Might be worht giving them a bell and checking out x


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

its moved to derby now


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Theres also a branch of Proteus in Sedgely. Where Cotwall End Nature park used to be. The west midlands branch of the I H S meets there.
International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch

This link gives you the address.


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

i go to the one in sedgley you can only vist on saturdays between 10 and 4
got alot of corns,kings,rats but the pythons go really quick
to rehome it costs between £35 & £60 depending on what snake 
they have alot of lizards too


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

They also do a home check to ensure you have the correct set up and knowledge before they let you have the animal. Chris, the guy who does the re-homes is very friendly and lets you handle the reps they have up for re-home.


----------

